# Tsek0s Lean Bulk Winter lLog!!



## tsek0s (Dec 1, 2013)

*Tsek0s Lean Bulk Winter Log!!!*

Hello i want to share my winter Log,I am 24 yo 170cm 78kg and i have 3 cycles done...

Test e/dbol.
Test e/Eq/Dbol.
Test Prop/Tren Ace/Mast Prop.

My goals on this cycle will be Lean Bulking...!

I will update my log weekly with my progress and i am gonna set a pic from now and again i will post the last pic into the end of cycle!!

The cycle will be like:

1-18 HCG 500iu
1-16 Testocyp 500mg
1-16 Nandrobolin 500mg
1-16 Mastebolin 400mg
1-8 Oxydrolone 75mg
1-18 Anazole 0.5mg E3D (M/W/F) and i will change when i see how the water retantion goes to EOD to keep less water...
T3 from the 8 week once tren start mess with my theroid 3week on/ 2 off 25mcg-37.5mcg-25mcg tapper in/out to keep me stable without isues and little more protein increased while on T3 Texx 50 mcg
Also the last 4 weeks i will use StanaTexx 100 mg to reduce water gains and bloating too...It will help me to maintain my gains better...
In the end i will use the DR SCALLYS POWER PCT to recover...
PCT:
Day 1-16 : 2500iu HCG Vitagon EOD.
Day 1-30 : TamoTexx 20 mg/day.
Day 1-30 : ClomiTexx 100 mg/day (50mg was taken twice per day).
Day 31-45: TamoTexx 20 mg/day.

For the diet now i will keep it clean and i will increase callories week by week to keep me more clean and put up better quality of gains mass etc...

Now for the diet i will start with this plan: 

9:00 8 Egg whites, 2 Whole eggs, 3/4 Cup Oats

12:00 6oz Baked White Fish/ Brocolis 3.5oz/Brown Rice 0.5 Cup/1 TBS extra v Olive oil-3g Aminos or in the days i am into university i will use one shaker with 50g Whey and 70g Carbs

14:00 6oz Chicken Chest/ Brown Rice 0.5 Cup/3g Aminos/2g Fishoil

16:00 6 oz Chicken or Baked White Fish, 1 TBS Olive Oil

17.00 Workout (pre workout i got 2 scoops C4 Xtreme/5g Bcaa/5g Aminos full profile)

18.00 Postworkout shake 50g Isolate protein in water/5g Creatine/5g Bcaa/1 large Banana

19:00 6oz Beef Meat/6 oz/Sweet potato large green salad, no dressing/2g Fishoil

22:00 6oz Chiken Brest/Salad/Aminos 3g

About 1:00 (before sleep) 50g Whey protein in water, 1 level TBP natural peanut butter

When i start i will make changes week by week in diet depends on how i will respond to the cycle...

Later i will post my workout plan too its gonna be pyramids style like for example: 
chest:

Flat bench press 12-10-8-6-8-10-12
Incline bench press 12-10-8-6-8-10-12
Incline dumbel flyes 3x10
Peck deck 3x10
Cable crossover 3x8

Once i start i will log down my complete workouts too..


----------

